# Puritan Cripplegate Ministers



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/memoirs-seventy-five-eminent-divines-samuel-dunn-21226/
Samuel Dunn (minister - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/closers-23514/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/1673-puritan-preface-scottish-metrical-psalter-36888/

Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - Morning Exercises at Cripplegate (Vol. 2 of 6) - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - Morning Exercises at Cripplegate (Vol. 4 of 6) - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - Morning Exercises at Cripplegate (Vol. 6 of 6) - The PuritanBoard

Some time ago, I looked into getting a book written in 1844 by Samuel Dunn which contain biographical sketches of all 75 Puritan ministers who contributed to the Morning Exercises at Cripplegate, 1659-1689. That book has been really hard to find, and over the years I've gone ahead and researched certain individual ministers biographies and posted about them from time to time. 

For the benefit of anyone who may be interested, I've compiled my research here in this thread so that people may read about these ministers who represent a galaxy of divines that is truly remarkable. 

I may be a history geek, but perhaps some will find this useful. It's hard to come by this biographical information in one place anywhere else I think. I welcome any information that would correct or supplement what is referenced below.

For the statistically-minded, of the 75 ministers here named, 13 signed the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter, 9 were among the continuators of Matthew Poole's Annotations, 1 was among the continuators of Matthew Henry's Commentary.

Adams, Richard
Alsop, Vincent
Annesley, Samuel
Barker, Matthew
Bates, William
Baxter, Richard
Bromhall, Andrew (c. 1608 - 1662) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "How is Hypocrisy discoverable and curable?"
Burgess, Daniel (also see here)
Calamy, Edmund the Younger (1635 - 1685)
Case, Thomas
Charnock, Stephen
Clarkson, David
John Collins (c. 1632 - 1687) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "How the Religious of a Nation are the Strength of it" [He also preached one of the famous "Farewell Sermons" on Jude 3.]
Cole, Thomas
Cooper, William
Crofton, Zachary (1626 - 1672) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "Repentance not to be repented, plainly asserted, and practically explained" [Crofton was satired in a famous 1661 play by Francis Kirkman called _The Presbyterian Lash_.]
Doolittle, Thomas
Drake, Roger
Fairclough, Richard (c. 1621 - 1682) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "The Nature, Possibility, and Duty of a true Believer's attaining to a certain Knowledge of his effectual Vocation, eternal Election, and final Perseverance to Glory" [His funeral sermon was preached by John Howe.]
Fowler, Christopher (1610 - 1676) -- Cripplegate Sermons: "How a Christian may get such a Faith that is not only saving, but comfortable and joyful at present"; "The Scripture to be read by the common People"
Gale, Theophilus
Gibbon, John (c. 1587 -- c. 1662) -- Cripplegate Sermons: "How we may be so spiritual, as to check Sin in the first Risings of it?"; "The Nature of Justification opened" [He was a member of the Westminster Assembly of Divines.]
Gouge, Thomas
Greenhill, William
Hamond, George
Hill, Joseph
Hook, William (c. 1600 - 1677) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "What Gifts of Grace are chiefly to be exercised, in order to an actual Preparation for the Coming of Christ by Death and Judgment?"
Howe, John
Hurst, Henry
Jackson, John (d. 1690) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "How shall those Merchants keep up the Life of Religion, who, while at Home, enjoyed all Gospel-Ordinances, and, when Abroad, are not only destitute of them, but exposed to Persecution?"
Jacombe, Samuel (d. 1669) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "The Divine Authority of the Scriptures" [He was the younger brother of Thomas Jacombe.]
Jacombe, Thomas
Janeway, James
Jenkyn, William
Kitchin, John (d. 1662?) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "How must we reprove, that we may not partake of other men's sins?"
Lawrence, Edward (1623 - 1695) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "There is no such Thing as Transubstantiation in the Eucharist; and it is Idolatry in the Papists to worship the consecrated Bread, though they think it is turned into the Body of Christ"
Lee, Samuel
Lobb, Stephen (d. 1699) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "How may we graciously improve those Doctrines and Providences, which transcend our Understandings?"
Lye, Thomas
Mallery [or Mallory], Thomas (1605 - 1671) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "How may we have suitable Conceptions of God in Duty?"
Manton, Thomas
Mayo, Richard
Meriton, John (1636 - 1704) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "Of Christ's Humiliation"
Milward, John
Needler, Benjamin (1620 - 1682) -- Cripplegate Sermons: "How may beloved Lusts be discovered and mortified?"; " The Trinity proved by Scripture"; "God not to be worshipped as represented by an Image"
Nest or Neast, Thomas -- Cripplegate Sermon: "What are the Characters of a Soul's sincere Love to Christ? and how may that Love to him be kindled and inflamed?" [James Nichols says that he may be related to Christopher Ness(e).]
Oakes, John (d. 1688) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "Wherein is a middle worldly Condition most eligible?"
Owen, John
Parson, Thomas -- Cripplegate Sermon: "Of Saving Faith"
Pledger, Elias (d. 1676) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "Of the Cause of Inward Trouble; and how a Christian should behave himself, when inward and outward Troubles meet"
Poole, Matthew
Senior, Thomas -- Cripplegate Sermon: "How we may hear the Word with Profit"
Sheffield, John (d. 1680) -- Cripplegate Sermons: "What Relapses are inconsistent with Grace?"; "Of Holiness"
Simmons, [?] -- Cripplegate Sermon: "How may we get rid of spiritual Sloth, and know when our Activity is Duty from the Spirit of God?"
Singleton, John -- Cripplegate Sermon: "What is the Way to prepare to meet God in the Way of his Judgments or Mercies?" [He is mentioned in Calamy's Non-Conformist Memorial I.170.]
Slater, Samuel
Steele, Richard
Sylvester, Matthew
Taylor, William (1616 - 1661) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "Christ's Exaltation"
Tillotson, John
Trail (Traill), Robert
Veal, Edward
Vincent, Nathanael
Vincent, Thomas
Vinke, Peter
Wadsworth, Thomas (1630 - 1676) -- Cripplegate Sermon: "How may it appear to be every Christian's indispensable duty to partake of the Lord's Supper?"; "In the Mass there is not a true and real Sacrifice of Christ himself for the Sins of the Dead and Living"
Watkins, Stephen -- Cripplegate Sermon: "The Misery of Man's Estate by Nature" [He was minister of St. Mary Overies and St. Saviour's, Southwark.]
Watson, Thomas
Wells, John (1623 - 1676) -- Cripplegate Sermons: "How we may make Melody in our Hearts to God in singing of Psalms"; "The Fall of Man"
West, Edward (d. 1675, age 41) -- Cripplegate Sermons: "How must we govern our Tongues?"; "Purgatory, a groundless and dangerous Doctrine"
Whitaker, William (1629 - 1672) -- Cripplegate Sermons: "How are we complete in Christ?"; "The Mediator of the Covenant, described in his Person, Natures, and Offices" [He was the son of Westminster Divine, Jeremiah Whitaker.]
White, Thomas -- Cripplegate Sermon: "What Faith is that which except we have in Prayer, we must not think to obtain anything of God?"; "Of Effectual Calling"
Wilkinson, Henry, Jr.
Williams, Daniel
Woodcock, Thomas (d. 1695) -- Cripplegate Sermons: "Whether it be expedient, and how the Congregation may say 'Amen' in public Worship"; "How doth practical Godliness better rectify the Judgment than doubtful Disputations?"; "Of Heaven"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Oct 11, 2008)

This is wonderful work, Andrew. I love stuff like this.

Thank you so much for all your hard work. I will definitely be using this post as a reference to my studies.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2008)

Pilgrim72 said:


> This is wonderful work, Andrew. I love stuff like this.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your hard work. I will definitely be using this post as a reference to my studies.
> 
> Thanks again!!!



You're very welcome, brother!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 11, 2008)

That is a lot of work. Thanks, Andrew! Do you have any idea if the Thomas Mallery (or Mallory) is any connection of _the_ Sir Thomas Malory?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2008)

py3ak said:


> That is a lot of work. Thanks, Andrew! Do you have any idea if the Thomas Mallery (or Mallory) is any connection of _the_ Sir Thomas Malory?



Reuben -- Yes, it was a bit of work, but it's the kind I love to do in my spare time. 

I don't know for sure but my research on Thomas Mallery/Mallory indicates that he descended from a John Stamp who was a contemporary of the author of _Le Morte d'Arthur_ but not, as far as I can tell, related, at least directly. But that is far from definitive. It is an interesting question.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2008)

I found a little more information on:

Parson, Thomas -- Cripplegate Sermon: "Of Saving Faith"

(1631 - 1681?) Fellow of Pembroke College, Cambridge by Oliver Cromwell; ejected from St. Michael's, Wood Street, London, 1662.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm sure there were many different Malory's. No doubt most of them descended from Noah anyway.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you Mr. Andrew for your diligence and hard work!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I'm sure there were many different Malory's. No doubt most of them descended from Noah anyway.



Amen to that! 



FrielWatcher said:


> Thank you Mr. Andrew for your diligence and hard work!



You are very welcome!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2008)

More on:

Senior, Thomas -- Cripplegate Sermon: "How we may hear the Word with Profit

Trinity College, Cambridge; said to have published a tract called _God, the King and the Church_ but Calamy disputes this [Calamy, _Continuation_, I.124]; "Westminster scholar, and a great critic in the original languages, both Hebrew and Greek...spent the latter part of his life at Hackney, with alderman Bewley; and preached a lecture man years in the house of alderman Ashhurst" [Calamy, _Non-Conformist's Memorial_, I.276].


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2008)

I wish I knew who Mr. Simmons was.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2008)

Here are several sermons from volume 3. I don't think they are available online anywhere else:

Olde Sermons | The Timothy Cruso Project - Quest. Wherein is a middle worldly condition most eligible? by Mr. [John] Oakes, 1682.

Olde Sermons | The Timothy Cruso Project - Quest. How may the well discharge of our present duty, give us assurance of help from God for the well discharge of all future duties? by Thomas Cole

Olde Sermons | The Timothy Cruso Project - Quest. How may we best cure the Love of being Flattered? By Mr. [Henry] Hurst., 1682


----------

